# ROOF RACK, CLOSING LATCHES --- I M P O R T A N T



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*


ROOF RACK, CLOSING LATCHES --- I M P O R T A N T
*


When I took Delivery of my TOUAREG, my ‘Delivery Specialist’ 
made me remove and reinstall my Roof Racks.
*Why?*
There is one *“TRICK”*, and a little procedure you need to know about 
closing the latches after you move or remove/reinstall the Roof Racks.
Here's an overview:
*


UNLOCKING ROOF RACK LATCHES*
- Roof Racks are locked. You need a KEY to unlock them.
- You should have received two (2) keys.
- Pull the small rectangular cover down to expose the lock cylinder.
- Insert key, unlock both sides of the rack you want to move.
- Slide the rack to the new position you want, one of 6 positions that are 'notched-out' on the rack rail itself.
*


CLOSING LATCHES: *
- Reinsert key into lock cylinder, rotate the key until the locking ‘T’ is VERTICAL and is aligned up with its lock slot.
- Pull DOWN the pivoting piece that has the lock and key so it is PARALLEL to the ground [this will allow you to do the next step].
- *[IMPORTANT IF YOU 'REMOVED' THE RACK] - Reach ‘BEHIND’ the entire rack assembly [inside of the Roof Rack] and find a small lever that MUST BE PUSHED DOWN to release the locking mechanism so it will go into its locking slot. Failure to do this and forcing the lock closed will BREAK your Roof Rack Lock.*
- With the lever pushed down, push the locking ‘T’ into its locking slot, and rotate the key to its locked position. You should feel 'some' resistance if the 'hidden' locking release lever is pushed down. Do NOT use extreme force.
- Lock the other side to complete the Roof Rack move.
*


MISCELLANEOUS*
So you took the Roof Racks off and now you want to put them back on.
Confused on which one goes where? 
- The one with the ‘larger’ base goes in back.
- If you turn the Roof Racks upside down, you will see a small picture of a car with the nomenclature LF, RF, LR, RR.
- You will also see the picture of the car changes from the ‘rear’ of the car for the ones that say LR, RR, and the ‘front’ of the car for the LF, RF Roof Rack.
- Remember to pull down the hidden latch, releasing the pivoting key latch when installing the Roof Rails.
*

- SlotCAR...*









[Edit: 'IMPORTANT' item modified to say 'If you removed the rack' etc.]



_Modified by SlotCAR at 12:09 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ROOF RACK, CLOSING LATCHES --- I M P O R T A N T (SlotCAR)*

SlotCAR,
Excellent post!








Wish I'd have seen this before my trial and error episode


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: ROOF RACK, CLOSING LATCHES --- I M P O R T A N T (SlotCAR)*

Here's a picture of the lever that needs to be pushed down before closing and locking the rack down










_Modified by robkatz at 8:10 PM 1-11-2004_


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: ROOF RACK, CLOSING LATCHES --- I M P O R T A N T (robkatz)*

Good picture, which is definately worth my "Thousand Words" ...


----------

